# Ohio storm thread 2008-2009



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will make this one so we can have somewhere to post all of our pics and videos for this winter. This is for all of Ohio btw. I got a couple from this past week I will start with. I got a few videos to upload soon too.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice and clean, good job!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks!! Hopefully soon I will have more pics to post. That is if the lake effect comming this week actually dumps on us instead of everywhere else


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks a little icey there Tom better get out the walk behind spreader and do some salting. LOL


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

us new yorkers arent getting any snow on the east coast of ny. package up a little box of snow for me and send it to me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL, no that was that slush crap we had earlier in the week. Never did freeze over. They dont want salt anyways.

I will send it to you. Do you prefer FedEx or UPS?? LOL


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice job and thanks for the pics


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks!!! Dont worry, im sure there will be more this week, since we got another round of lake effect rolling in monday night-thursday.....or so they say

Here is a video of the famous Clapper plowing some snow. I am the one laughing because he plowed in a shopping cart, lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a video of mine and Ron's strobes on our trucks. He has a 90w system and a Whelen mini edge, mine is a 60w system with a Whelen Edge 9000. Ron's truck is the one on the left, mine on the right


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for rubbing it in Tom. Nice pictures.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not a problem JP:waving:


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

dam that truck sounds bad a** . ( for a Ford ) LOL 
nice pics Tom


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ups please fedex takes too slow it will melt before it gets here what kind of exhaust is on that ford. is it a gasser? sounds pretty good might need to get a true dual exhuast for this truck.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey! Thats the subway by the mall! I think i've seen your truck around before. Very nice!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

nice pics and vids tom. thanks for sharing


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

born2farm;647659 said:


> nice pics and vids tom. thanks for sharing


You are welcome and there will be more. I hope you guys will have some to share too


Lil'PlowinMan93;647646 said:


> Hey! Thats the subway by the mall! I think i've seen your truck around before. Very nice!


It sure is!! My truck is very distinguishable from all the others around here, so I am sure you have seen it


EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;647623 said:


> ups please fedex takes too slow it will melt before it gets here what kind of exhaust is on that ford. is it a gasser? sounds pretty good might need to get a true dual exhuast for this truck.


UPS it is then, lol. I will have to package it with dry ice. Want a few little tonka toys to go with it so you can plow it and de-ice it??? LOL It is a custom part of the exhaust fell off on a V10. Does sound good, but just missing a few pieces


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom thanks for telling everyone why my truck sounds so good !! 

It took me alot of work to get it that way!

LOL Yea every thing from the cat back fell off, yet it sounds so good, every one thinks its custom


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah i have seen you come to think of it. I'm sure your familiar with Zoresco and 4 Seasons. Thats where im getting my plow when i buy my truck. Probably going to end up with a boss. Not sure if im getting a 1500 with timbrens or a 2500. Most likely 1500. Very nice truck though. Too bad we didn't get as much snow as predicted.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure took you long enough Tom to post those videos from that night.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

well some cheap strobes from auto zone


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

one snow shot not plowing snow


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

f250man;647770 said:


> Sure took you long enough Tom to post those videos from that night.


hes been waiting for the right moment 2 throw it on us


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I feel left out. All of you guys running strobes now. I might just have to break down and put some in the truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea JP, but it pays to when you get snow


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah i have seen you come to think of it. I'm sure your familiar with Zoresco and 4 Seasons. Thats where im getting my plow when i buy my truck. Probably going to end up with a boss. Most likely a 2500. Very nice truck though. Too bad we didn't get as much snow as predicted.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics and videos!...

I laughed a little bit too when he plowed into the cart.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

There are 8 from the last snow we had, some of them are from when i was up a steves


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics clap.....but what u use me for a weather forcast, then throw me away!:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

No why Tim?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;647936 said:


> No why Tim?


jk clap....nice pics!:waving:


----------



## N.W.Plow (Nov 8, 2008)

look at all that snow...

we just have frozen lakes


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics Ron Im glad you weren't trying to pass them all of as down at your place. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I would never do that


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I know you wouldn't buddy. :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)




----------



## snoaway (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys it would be nice if you could push some snow in my lots, so i could get a chance to plow. lol We got a dusting on the grass last week. Didn't even stick on the pavement.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I am glad you guys are getting all of that snow. Thanks for the snow porn pic thread TOM. :salute::waving:


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard it's suppost to come down on Friday and on through to the 2nd. 
Any of you guys from the Cuyahoga/Lake/Geauga county areas?


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yuppers cwpm. I'm lake county. Willowick, eastlake, timberlake, willoughby, and wicliffe are where i plow


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yupp. I'm lake county. Serving willowick, eastlake, wickliffe, willoughby, and timberlake


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, you stay in a small area I see. Unfortunatley I am all over! I took on a contract this year with a property management company that oversees from 100-200 HUD homes on the east side. They start from Ohio City and span east to Painesville. They only go as far as maple Heights. I live in Brookpark, 44142, and figured I'd start off of 480 and hit the maple heights and southern houses and head up far east and head back far west along route 2 or I90 and then travel back down south to brookpark again. Nobody lives in the homes so I figured it would be easy for me to take on. 
It is my first year plowing on my own and hopefully all goes well. 
Are you available to take on any other accounts? 
Just wondering. 
Let it Snow let it Snow


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a lot of traveling for the money I wish you luck. 

Here is the lastest forcast I've seen for us.



Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
300 PM EST MON NOV 24 2008

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-250400-
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0004.081125T2100Z-081127T0300Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
300 PM EST MON NOV 24 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP DURING THE DAY ON TUESDAY AS A TROUGH MOVES
ACROSS LAKE ERIE. SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY AND COVERAGE
TUESDAY NIGHT AND PERSIST THROUGH WEDNESDAY. AT LEAST 6 INCHES OF
SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE SNOWBELT BY WEDNESDAY NIGHT. HIGHER
AMOUNTS OF A FOOT OR MORE MAY OCCUR ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES. payup payup payup if it happens.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

It's $10 dollars a driveway. there are about 110 of them right now. they are mostly about 1-2 miles away from eachother. some right next door. It's a minimum of 2200 a month and if it snows bad more then twice in a month then its another 1100 dollars. does that sound like its worth it for you"? Trust me...i was a little bit skeptical but when nobody lives in the homes and I have nobody to complain .... it thought what the hell.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you get 10 dollars every plow or just a month? If not it ant worth it. I wouldnt do them for $ 10


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;647857 said:


> Yea JP, but it pays to when you get snow


We will get our snow soon enough. I hope. lol


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Naw i can't pick up accounts unfortunately. It sucks big time because i obly have my temps so i'm stuck to a big snowblower but most of mine are ones that i do landscape maint for (mowing mulch etc...) I hope we get that six inches. Whoever said money can't fall from the sky.... They's be wrong haha


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I get $10 every plow. No matter how many times it comes down if I visit that property its $10. No salt. Though I am clearing the walkways and stairs with either a shovel of blower.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

cwpm... any pic's of your truck?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

cwpm410;648575 said:


> I heard it's suppost to come down on Friday and on through to the 2nd.
> Any of you guys from the Cuyahoga/Lake/Geauga county areas?


I am at cuyahoga geauga summit portage area


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Lil Plowin man93 you serve alot of the same areas I do. I run from Willowick to Concord down to Kirtland and all in between. I got the route in a nice loop so I am not driving aimlessly.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

cwpm410;648610 said:


> Wow, you stay in a small area I see. Unfortunatley I am all over! I took on a contract this year with a property management company that oversees from 100-200 HUD homes on the east side. They start from Ohio City and span east to Painesville. They only go as far as maple Heights. I live in Brookpark, 44142, and figured I'd start off of 480 and hit the maple heights and southern houses and head up far east and head back far west along route 2 or I90 and then travel back down south to brookpark again. Nobody lives in the homes so I figured it would be easy for me to take on.
> It is my first year plowing on my own and hopefully all goes well.
> Are you available to take on any other accounts?
> Just wondering.
> Let it Snow let it Snow


Good Luck with your plan to jump on 480 and head east and then back on 2/ i90 west to get back. I will tell you one thing you will be going no where fast on those roads once the weather gets bad let me tell you. I work out of lakewood and head down to parma on 117 or 150 and I dont dare get on either of those highways during a storm, because you will get stuck for sure and be losing a lot of time and money. The more windshield time the less money you are making. you need to stay close to home. Since no one lives in the houses I guess that is to your advantage, but all that driving around will get old real fast. Dont mean to be a hater, but I have seen guys spread themselves thin and lose contracts and there mind sometimes. You never know when it is snowing somewhere. one mile away could be totally different from where you are... good luck.....:salute:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

cwpm410;648622 said:


> It's $10 dollars a driveway. there are about 110 of them right now. they are mostly about 1-2 miles away from eachother. some right next door. It's a minimum of 2200 a month and if it snows bad more then twice in a month then its another 1100 dollars. does that sound like its worth it for you"? Trust me...i was a little bit skeptical but when nobody lives in the homes and I have nobody to complain .... it thought what the hell.


Not worth it, even though no one is living in them, plus you have to shovel the walks. that is worth 10 dollars alone. what are you going to do when we get a heavy snow and once you get to number 25 in the list and there is a foot of snow. You will spend one hour at a house alone for 10 dollars., i had a company call me this summer to mow about 50 houses on teh east side. Foreign owners of the houses. most of them no one lived in them and wanted them done at $15 a piece or cheaper. a lot of driving around cities which means wasting gas and no real money in it. After everything I would be making like 5 dollars a house. I said no thank you. find some other sucker for those....


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Lil'PlowinMan93;648659 said:


> cwpm... any pic's of your truck?


yea I have a few under my profile. under my pictures album. I will also try to post some on here too.

Damn does the truck look dirty. this was after the first snowfall and the salt and crap was all over it. once it is washed the truck shines. there is no rust other then two little holes in the bumper. the new front bumper is in the bed of the truck. I just sold the 8' western in the bed to a buddy. 
Question! does anybody know where i can find the TCC solenoid around the transmission. Codes 1860 and 1864 show up after highway speeds. Then transmission shifts funny for awhile until about three to four turns of the key and it's back to smooth as a butter. Eh..figured i'd ask. I have it up on the lift in the garage right now i'm about to torque the torsion bars and look for the solenoid/circuit.

Let it snow let it snow.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Burkartsplow;648757 said:


> Not worth it, even though no one is living in them, plus you have to shovel the walks. that is worth 10 dollars alone. what are you going to do when we get a heavy snow and once you get to number 25 in the list and there is a foot of snow. You will spend one hour at a house alone for 10 dollars., i had a company call me this summer to mow about 50 houses on teh east side. Foreign owners of the houses. most of them no one lived in them and wanted them done at $15 a piece or cheaper. a lot of driving around cities which means wasting gas and no real money in it. After everything I would be making like 5 dollars a house. I said no thank you. find some other sucker for those....


I actually thought about finding a sub to run that route. The only reason they need the drives and walks cleared is for the real estate agents. They also dont even have to be a good job. Just a basic clear path for a car and person. I'm not going to salt anything. Get out an shovel the snow off the stairs and walkway. that should only take me about 4 minutes. to plow the driveway that shoul take me about 10 or less minutes. 
I also have it worked out that if one house is a little more tedious then the other i can raise the price on that one. I am offering all the homes for 10 dollars the first time around and then I am going to submit a quote on each house. Minimum 10 dollars and maximum 17. 
I undertand what your tyring to say burkart...tell you the truth...hopefully you'e not 100% right. as long as all the drives are cleared within 24-36 hours of the snowfall...i am ok. If i have to hit them up again i will. but each time its 10-17 dollars.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ohio nice state, but i think im going to have to steal some snow!:waving:


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

cwpm ... wasn't that truck on craigslist?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Lil'PlowinMan93;648952 said:


> cwpm ... wasn't that truck on craigslist?


so i am not the only person who went dang i just saw that truck on craigslist


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

well as for ohio city i did some hanging around down there in my younger years not the safest hood. so keep your eyes open


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

HAHA! yea. that was me that posted it. I wanted to see if I could get $8500 for it. I had offers into $9K.

The old lady said I couldnt sell it! I found it on craigslist...in west farmington ohio. Then i put the old western on it. It's a great truck

93K miles. No rust. other then those OBD codes. that I will have fixed by tomorrow night, the truck is sound.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

tls22;648891 said:


> Ohio nice state, but i think im going to have to steal some snow!:waving:


I wont to be the first to thank you, every time you say that i get snow. :waving:
xysportxysport


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

kashman;649097 said:


> well as for ohio city i did some hanging around down there in my younger years not the safest hood. so keep your eyes open


Well now Kash it should be safe now your not in the hood anymore.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

crb 2500;649234 said:


> I wont to be the first to thank you, every time you say that i get snow. :waving:
> xysportxysport


No problem man, i will sit here and count rain drops!

(when it rains i dont need to be happy....etc etc tetc):waving:


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

f250man;649302 said:


> Well now Kash it should be safe now your not in the hood anymore.


aw rags 2 riches my friend ok ok not rich but i pay the bills and can still buy what ever i want. I still got 2 ask if it will be over a 1000. not her rule mine.payup


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Truck Picture*



cwpm410;648763 said:


> yea I have a few under my profile. under my pictures album. I will also try to post some on here too.
> 
> Damn does the truck look dirty. this was after the first snowfall and the salt and crap was all over it. once it is washed the truck shines. there is no rust other then two little holes in the bumper. the new front bumper is in the bed of the truck. I just sold the 8' western in the bed to a buddy.
> Question! does anybody know where i can find the TCC solenoid around the transmission. Codes 1860 and 1864 show up after highway speeds. Then transmission shifts funny for awhile until about three to four turns of the key and it's back to smooth as a butter. Eh..figured i'd ask. I have it up on the lift in the garage right now i'm about to torque the torsion bars and look for the solenoid/circuit.
> ...


This truck was just on craigslist not too long ago. I remember the picture with the rusty plow in the back. Did you just buy this or were you trying to sell the plow?


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

cwpm410;648771 said:


> I actually thought about finding a sub to run that route. The only reason they need the drives and walks cleared is for the real estate agents. They also dont even have to be a good job. Just a basic clear path for a car and person. I'm not going to salt anything. Get out an shovel the snow off the stairs and walkway. that should only take me about 4 minutes. to plow the driveway that shoul take me about 10 or less minutes.
> I also have it worked out that if one house is a little more tedious then the other i can raise the price on that one. I am offering all the homes for 10 dollars the first time around and then I am going to submit a quote on each house. Minimum 10 dollars and maximum 17.
> I undertand what your tyring to say burkart...tell you the truth...hopefully you'e not 100% right. as long as all the drives are cleared within 24-36 hours of the snowfall...i am ok. If i have to hit them up again i will. but each time its 10-17 dollars.


if these are empty houses, and they are bank owned, they may have you take pictures before you plow, and after you plow to get paid for them, i had a chance for that, and it seemed like too much work.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I was trying to sell it. I had a ton of offers. I wanted to get something different but the girl said I cant sell it. 
You know how it goes, once you get a new toy/truck/roof/anything in that matter, we either pay all our attention to it or don't stop thinking about it. 
She was like "if you get another truck then you will be in the garage every night doing something to it"...

I sold the plow in the back. The blade is nice but the frame is rusty as all hell. So is the one on the truck...I am having it sandblasted in the next few days...
But to tell you the truth...it pushes and pulls snow better then any other plow I've owned.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Pics


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Hope to get more for you


----------

